# 2WW - Detect pregnancy using HPT



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

Just want to find out I have done a HPT on CD33 and it was negative. Today is CD35. Could it be it was too early to detect a pregnancy at CD33 or I totally have no hope in this cycle??

In summary, which is the latest CD a pregnancy can be detected using HPT? I do not want to live in false hope, if af still never arrive.

Sin


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sin, do you know what day you ovulated? If you do add 14 days though I have heard of +ve even up to day 17 after ovulation.

Ruth


----------



## Sin (Sep 16, 2004)

I was ovulated on CD14. Does it mean I miss the boat   ? I should be able to detect on CD33 if I REALLY DO get conceived, right?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

sorry - thickie butting in... what is CD please ??  

Good luck Sin

Jennifer xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Jennifer

CD is cycle day - CD 1 is the day your period starts.

Ginger xxx


----------

